# New J185x Outlaw



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

I ran the demo 230x about 6 months ago and loved everything about it except the size. It just felt like a barge. I've been running a Blazer 2200 the last 10 years or so. As soon as I caught wind (on here) that they had a smaller version I went to the boat show and signed up. So the boat is in the mold and I'm so proud to have these guys working on my next rig. I talked them into hanging a 150 SHO on it and am looking forward to seeing what it's capable of. Here's a pic of the initial outer layer in the mold as of last Thursday. I will post more pics as progress is made and performance numbers once it's done. Getting excited......


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats on the new rig!!! Looks like a barge in the mold. You will enjoy. Keep us posted with pics.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

It's going to be awesome. They just better finish mine first.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice! Please keep us posted going forward. What color scheme did you go with?


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm going with Black and Grey. I know it's being done to death theses days, but it just looks so dang good.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Subscribed... I really like these boats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

They did 50 mph testing a 150 e-tech on it


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Can't wait to see it finished! Congrats!


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes they tested it with a 150 E-Tec. They wanted to make sure it wasn't going to do anything funny before committing to building mine. I think they plan to sell that rig (the one from the show) with the 150 on it if anyone is interested.


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

I missed an opportunity to go to the shop while they worked on the "inners". But here's a shot of the deck installation. They are installing the console tomorrow. I likely won't get back over there until it's out of the glass shop. These guys are slammed with orders, but always make time to accommodate and answer questions. And take last minute changes and suggestions with stride.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking good. Bet you are itching to get it


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

Console on and gel coat down.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

It's looking good bp. I had to sacrifice my lungs to get that pic. The paint was still wet, so I wrote my name in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

The rear deck doesn't look as big in that pic as the one at the boat show.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

It's bad photo skills. The rear deck is actually wider than the B240 by a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

She's out of the shop and in line for rigging....and the right sized trailer. Should get started on that next weekend or so.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Lookin' good!:ac550:


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

This baby gonna run with that 150. Goodluck man love that color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you have to do anything to the boat to slap a 150 on it? They told me I would have to get a raised console or add more weight


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm getting a 40 gallon tank in lieu of the 25. But more for range than anything else. They thought I would need a raised console to accommodate the bigger tank, but it ended up tucking in there nice and snug without it. Other than that, it's a standard setup. Talk to John, he will get you fixed up. Bob seems a bit more conservative about powering these. If I can find a used TRP in the next two weeks, it's getting on there too.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea you will get more speed without raise box 
This boat has lots of storage already. Jhon is great guy to deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks, it sure is a nice boat


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Any new pics? Really excited to see some numbers with the 150 SHO on it.


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

No Progress since the last pic. She's still sitting on the trailer waiting to get rigged. That is to begin around this Saturday and should be done by the 28th. I will post pics and have performance numbers that evening.


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

Well here she is. I couldn't be prouder of the boat these guys have built for me. Overall I am happy with the performance, but there seems to be an issue with the prop. But as a statement of J&H, John called as we were wrapping the day up to see how she did and assured me they would get it resolved. So true performance numbers will have to wait for a few more hours of break in and a new prop. The hull did great. For an 18' boat, it has a very stable feel. Handles chop with a very sturdy (don't know how else to describe it) feel. I haven't pushed the envelope on shallow water yet. But did run across a flat that was 7"-9" deep and not even so much as a skeg drag.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice! Does it float pretty level with the 150? Looks level right now with the PP deployed.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good looking rig.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Very ncie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Congrats BP. Enjoyed the maiden voyage. Wish you would have hung on to that red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Ummm...dayum nice


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

That boat is badazz.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Really nice sled! I'd be interested in hearing numbers as well once you get her dialed in. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Man that ride looks good. I like the colors you went with. Congrats.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## dallasmn26 (May 15, 2010)

I love that seating set up


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

I think this will address the cavitation and low water pick up issues. Looking forward to seeing what it's capable of now.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Nothing like adding 4 wheel drive to a boat.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

bpoutsider said:


> I think this will address the cavitation and low water pick up issues. Looking forward to seeing what it's capable of now.


Now you're doing right!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Pow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Any new numbers? I know the trp probably showed her down a bit but I'm still intreated in final performance numbers if you don't mind sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpoutsider (Jan 29, 2014)

So the TRP has lived up to all the hype. The things that that lower unit does has to be experienced to understand. I have seen 46 loaded as top end. Though it was only at 5400 RPM so there might be more to had with some prop work. I can run all day long with the SHO jacked all the way up with good water pressure and plenty of push. Also noteworthy is that it will get up on plane fully jacked. It is pretty **** impressive. I ran through some of the shallower areas of Shoalwater this past weekend (6" or a hair less) , and wasn't even turning up mud in the prop wash. And a surprising bonus is that it will stay on plane at about 12 MPH. After it is all said and done, it's an amazing fishing boat.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

bpoutsider said:


> So the TRP has lived up to all the hype. The things that that lower unit does has to be experienced to understand. I have seen 46 loaded as top end. Though it was only at 5400 RPM so there might be more to had with some prop work. I can run all day long with the SHO jacked all the way up with good water pressure and plenty of push. Also noteworthy is that it will get up on plane fully jacked. It is pretty **** impressive. I ran through some of the shallower areas of Shoalwater this past weekend (6" or a hair less) , and wasn't even turning up mud in the prop wash. And a surprising bonus is that it will stay on plane at about 12 MPH. After it is all said and done, it's an amazing fishing boat.


Thanks for sharing. I'll be having a new boat built within the next year and this is rig is up at the top of the list. Awesome boat for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

